# London Coffee Festival



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi all.

Anybody going to the *London Coffee Festival in London*?

Just booked ticket for the Saturday 1pm - 4pm session.

Im leaving the car and catching coach from Devon.

On the Sunday after going to the Tate, Ive earmarked

3 coffee houses to visit (watching the caffine levels though)

all around Tottenham Court Rd, London...*Wild and wood Cafe*,

*Notes Coffee*,and *Foxcroft and Ginger*.(Anybody been there?)

Just trying to gain expereince with different gourmay coffees.

We dont appear to have any third wave coffe shops here in

Exeter, Devon. Let me know if im wrong...please.

If anybody else is going?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Ken

I will be there all 4 days.

Pop by and say hi. I will be in the UK Coffee Events area, with a camera slung across my shoulders.

You will catch some good semifinal action at the 2013 UK Barista Championships too.

Drink plenty of water on the way up to hydrate yourself. There is plenty of coffee on offer.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll be there with Dear Green Coffee Roasters at the True Artisan Café on the Friday 5-8pm, but will be wandering around from Thursday to Sunday.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Glenn and Michael.

Are you filming professionally Glenn?

You mentioned your at Green Coffee Roasters Michael ?

Bet you cant get any Gene Cafe roasters eh?

Would be nice to catch up with you Glenn and Michael. I will try.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I take the odd photo or two









http://www.flickr.com/photos/getnoticed/


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I'll be there Friday AM to watch the brewers cup


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm hoping to go Saturday morning, but not sure if I can make it yet.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I've got my tickets for the Saturday morning session. Not long to go now, should be really good fun!


----------



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

I guess the benefit to me in going and visiting these Espresso cafe's is to educate the pallet. I know we all have personal tastes bu what does a great Espresso taste like? I know what I like but am I missing out? Am I only driving in first gear so to speake? So I thought Id compare and see what I've been missing or "yep you pull a good shot". With all modesty, I think my shots are so superior to what I use to get in Costa's etc but I want to compare them with the experieced boys! The GODS!


----------



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Well Glen...just been looking at your gallery. You have a flare for capturing the atmosphere. Nicely done.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thankyou. The passion of the barista is infectious and a good crowd always helps.


----------



## johnnied (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll be there, I'm helping out Grumpy Mule on a stand, I get to play on a la marzocco strada all day







so come and visit me for a coffee and introduce yourself


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I really wanna go!


----------



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Just been emailed the program for London Coffee Festival. Wow ...so much to see and taste!

Just an example of the coffees for tasting:

ORIGIN COFFEE

*Name of Barista(s):*

Dan Fellows, Phil Gevaux, James Fitzgerald

*Coffee:*

Finca Patosi / Honey Process Pulped Natural / Typica and Caturra Varietals / Colombia

*
Drink Name:*

Espresso

*Description of Drink:*

This coffee boasts an exceptional balance. The flavour and aroma of the processing

are at the forefront (ripe tropical fruit) but the cup remains clean, full bodied, with

a jammy mouth feel.

Well..what can I say except I cant wait till next week to dive into that lot.

Hope most of you guys can make it. (I was bred and born where the venue is

and havnt been back for years so will be an interesting experience)

Here is the link if anybodies interested.*True Artisan Café line up here*


----------



## RatScallion (Mar 28, 2013)

Popped down today, a great day! Very informative talk by Gwilym Davies of Prufrock this morning, seemed like a very nice guy. Think there's a few tickets left for some of the weekend sessions, definitely going if you can, although have an drip (intravenous not filter!) ready when you leave to remove some of the caffeine from your system!


----------



## MrDecaf (Apr 1, 2013)

I was down there yesterday and must say it was a good event with lots of variety from all aspects of the trade. Plenty of ideas if you're looking for differentiation. Definitely worth a return visit next year.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Went on line to buy tickets for tomorrow but all sold! Hope everyone who goes has a great time. Must book early next year!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I had a brilliant morning yesterday, sadly cut short after we lost track of time and were asked to leave as our session was over! Sad as I was just getting into it!

What a great industry, really look forward to returning next year and being a tad more organised!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I was going to go sat morning and buy tickets on the door, luckily checked Fri night sold out. Next year book tickets!


----------



## jpt198 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I've wanted to go to for the last couple of years, but again didn't make it up from Devon. My wife was up on work and managed to go - sounds amazing! She's starting to get the bug too, so we're going buy the next machine together!

Hopefully will make it up to the coffee festival next year!


----------



## jpt198 (Apr 28, 2013)

P.S. Hello everyone, I'm new!

P.P.S. we did go to the Exeter food festival yesterday, and had long talk to the really friendly/helpful guys from origin coffee. I've wondered about doing a espresso course with them, but they're so far away in Helson Cornwall. Does anyone know about other courses in the SW?


----------



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi All.

Got there for Saturday. Pleasent event actually BRILL. Met Glenn and Jonnied from this forum. Did anyone try the Paring from Nude Espresso..Cheese, Honey and double Espresso? Wasnt taken with it straight away but started to grow on me. I achieved my goal of tasting good shots for comparison.

Anyone meet Peter from Knocktop. I bought one of his tamper a few months ago to fit the VST basket. Im very pleased with it. Nice weight comfortable in the hand and a very good price compared to what seems to me to be exorbitant prices of competiters. He's designed a convexed tamper that reverses into a flat bottom by unscrewing the handle and swopping the insert. Clever stuff. I think he is worth checking out.

Let us know how you got on at the London Coffee Festival.


----------

